# Doncaster show November date??



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I am looking to confirm the November date for the Donny show, I have seen the 6th but this is not confirmed where I saw it, can anybody please advise when it is in November?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of going too, and that was the date I found -

2011 IHS Breeders Meetings

just under the September date it says 'In addition...'


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I'm thinking of popping down to this again. Went last month and loved it! Just wondering if anyone else off here is thinking of attending/selling their goodies? *

*LuLu.*
*x*


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

am off there again


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yep i will be there


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

hope its as gd


----------



## saulek9 (Nov 6, 2009)

hi, is this a members only sort of thing or is it open to the public?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ill be there


----------

